# Precautionary tale - don't let stranger kids play with your dog



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Grab a cup of tea cause this is going to be a long story.

Last week, I was taking Ben for a walk around my neighborhood and happened to see an older lady with a little girl about 8- 10 years old on a street by me. They were 'strangers' and I was trying to avoid any chit chat because I know kids are not a favorite of Ben's and I didn't want to put him a position where he was stressed. Unfortunately, the lady and the girl wouldn't let me just walk past but forced me to stop and have a conversation. I made sure I had a very short hold on Ben's leash and he reacted as I expected by barking at the little girl. When the girl invaded his personal space, I asked her to take it easy with him because he was not used to children and she backed up a bit. Ben stopped barking at her after that and I told him good boy, and I answered the lady's question about Ben (breed, name, age, etc) 

Just as I was getting ready to get back to our walk, the girl asks her grandma if she can bark at Ben. Knowing this was not something Ben would enjoy, I put my hands between the girl and Ben and told her that it wasn't a good idea. I got up off the ground where I had been sitting and was preparing to leave but then the girl totally ignored me and got right in Ben's face and started barking and growling at him in a very aggressive manner! Ben started barking at her again and trying to back away from her and I knew my first priority was to get Ben out this situation and away from this little girl who doesn't listen and thinks it is ok to get in my dog's face. I said nothing else, just told Ben 'let's go' and we walked away. 

The End.

Except it wasn't the end.

The next day, I again left my house to take Ben for a walk and that is when I spotted flyers on every corner and this is what they said










Can you believe that???

I was immediately ambushed by the little girls' grandfather who had a stack of flyers in his hand that he had been putting everywhere in my neighborhood. Then he told me that Ben had bit his grand daughter on the knee and he needed to make sure Ben was up to date on all of his shots.

First off, the little girl was wearing JEANS and even if Ben DID bite her (which he did not) there is no way his teeth made it through denim to break any skin. He said that his granddaughter waited until they were at home to tell them that Ben bit her and his 'proof' was a cell phone picture of a quarter size bruise on her knee. No broken skin. But he wants Ben's vaccination records because they had taken her to the doctor and Ben had been reported to animal control and they needed to see his records, etc etc.

To make a long story short, Ben's vaccinations were all up to date but his rabies was expired by a month. Knowing that this could turn into something even more ridiculous, I spent $200 and had my vet do a rabies titer, and then had Ben re-vaccinated for his rabies. My vet thought the whole thing was ridiculous too but helped me make sure Ben was covered if the people decided to take it further (filing a police report, etc)

The worst part of this for me, other than my dog being accused of biting someone when he didn't (and he was provoked and I'm not going to lie, he could have nipped at her if I wasn't right there to get him away from her because the girl ignored all of his warning signs) was keeping my mouth shut and playing nice so they don't take this whole thing even further. 

So now, per the grand parents' request, I have to bring Ben over to their house to show them that he was still healthy after the 10 days rabies incubation. Not required by law but the grandfather is insisting. I will do as they ask to have this whole thing over.

The moral to this story?

Be very careful when letting strangers (especially small children) approach your dogs and especially watch your dog's body language carefully. You do not want this to happen to you! And make sure your dogs rabies vaccinations are up to date.

I hate feeling like you have to protect your dogs and not let them visit with strangers but I never want to go through this again.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow! What a story Beatriz! And excellent information on the dangers of bad interactions with people that don't have your dogs best interests at heart. And timely too, as I have read 2 threads today about biting or nippy dogs. There are real repercussions with biting (even if Ben never bit that bratty girl) that have long range implications. Hopefully you can put all of this behind you soon!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Holy smoke - what a story. So sorry that happened to you. I'm always worried now with this crazy neighborhood, we have been almost run over by a jogger, a bike rider and a screaming woman but never that! I always try to get between my dogs and strangers but some people do not respect personal space. Mine are very friendly and think everyone is out just to see and play with them, but I'm still leery after what we've experienced. After your story, I'll be even more so. Hope you don't have any repercussions from it.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so sorry you and poor Ben have to go thru all this. The girl probably hurt knee when on the ground barking at him.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Beatriz, oh my gosh, I'm so sorry that happened to you and Ben, I'll never understand why people feel they have a right to invade our personal space.
You just never know what their plans are, so many are so sue happy now days, I'm glad you have taken Ben to the vets and your covering yourself.
So glad you shared this with us, I know I'll think twice before I let a stranger invade my area. I'm usually so friendly now I will think first.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

You know how mad this story makes me. People need to teach their kids manners. Even ignoring Ben's reaction, how rude is it for a kid to bark at your dog. How would these same parents (or in this case, grandparents) react if we invaded their privacy? People need to understand our dogs' sole purpose in life goes beyond entertaining them and their brats. Basic manners, not a lot to ask for.


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry this happened to you and Ben! At first when I read the girl asked her grandma if she could "bark" at the dog (Ben), I thought it must've been a typo! Why would that kid want to bark at Ben and get in his face. She probably got the bruise when she suddenly dropped down to pretend she was some angry dog. Sorry I sound/actually am insensitive towards the kid, but seriously, I'm so angry on your behalf! You're a better person than I am, because I would not be so compliant with what this family is demanding. If I knew my dog didn't bite or even touch a person, and that I had given adequate and repeated warnings to respect my and my dog's space, then that grandmother is now responsible for keeping the kid at a safe distance.

That being said, I am glad you are taking the steps to put this situation behind you. Geez, some people.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

If I were you, I would not take my dog over to the grandparents' house. If they want to know if your dog is heathy in 10 days, then send them a certificate from your vet at that point. I would not trust them around my dog. At best, these people are uninformed pain in the a**. At worst, they may be trying to set you up. 

Years ago a little girl claimed my Maltese had bit her through her jeans and heavy socks and showed her mother and me a little mark that could have been a "dent" or maybe a freckle. I treated the little girl as if she were telling the truth and as her mother said she was not up to date on her tetanus shot, I insisted on taking them to the walk-in health clinic at my expense. I filled out the dog-bite paperwork (drs. are required to report dog bites here). The staff said they didn't think the skin was broken and the tetanus shot would hurt her more than the bite and recommended not doing it. And I'm pretty sure the doctors did not report the "bite". 

Anyway, I wouldn't give these people the chance to provoke your dog again. Even if he had actually bitten the girl, what they are asking of you is unlikely to do anybody any good.

Edited to add: but say it with a smile.


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

Horrible what happened to you and your Maltese. Thank you for sharing this story. I have a thing about not allowing kids near my dogs and petting them when we are out and about. When asked if they can pet my dogs, I just tell them no because my dogs are fearful of strangers. After reading your post, I'm definitely sticking to my policy...don't ever want to go through what you are going through.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

So sorry about this incident😒. I don't think I'd take my dog to their house. Get a wellness paper from your vet. This whole thing sounds very suspicious to me. Also mail it to them.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Some people are just plain crazy. Just look at his cute picture, he couldn't harm a fly. Poor baby. Hope you never hear from them again :/


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

The ignorance of some people just astound me. I mean, where did their common sense go? So sorry this happened. I definitely wouldn't go back to the grandparent's house. Send the paperwork, by registered mail, so you have proof you did it.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I agree with everyone else, I would NOT take Ben to their house. I would not trust them. Send them a letter from your vet. It really annoys me how the guy refers to his granddaughter as "the kid".


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Aww Beatriz, I'm sorry you ran into these ding dongs! That kid sounds like quite the handful and really needs to learn manners around dogs. Why in the world would you want to bark in the face of a strange dog - and why would her grandmother let her????? People never cease to amaze me.

I would be very careful about taking Ben over there - I'd have my vet sign something and deliver that to them but if I did have my dog, I would be holding him constantly and not let him near them.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow!! What a story! I really love kids, but that little girl sounds like trouble in the making! She fooled her grandparents , but if she continues her lies, they'll eventually catch up to her.!!
I'd take Ben over to their house, but I would also be taking that big strong husband that you have! What a great idea to suggest that the girl get a tetanus shot, they hurt like crazy!!!
I'm sorry that you had to go through this, and poor Ben, the epitome of cuteness . 
Some people are just rude and ignorant, and you've encountered them!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

If you are worried that by not meeting with them that it might cause trouble how about meeting them somewhere neutral like a park or something where there are other people around plus take someone else with you, don't go alone.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry this happened to you Beatriz! What a nightmare! Can't believe this rude kid!!! :angry:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh my god, that is horrible! I am so sorry you have to go through this. That child was so rude(and a liar!), but I guess she was never taught how to act around dogs. 

Milo also does not like children, and I have to be so careful because most kids(or their parents) don't see any problem with invading his space.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I agree with everyone and would not take Ben to their house. If they insist, maybe arrange to meet in a public place and take a witness or two with you. I might even go as far as filming the meeting since these people appear to be liars. Just a horrible situation. Good luck.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Beatriz,
This is so sad to hear that you have to go through this because these people are opportunist, trying to get money or something out of it. Thought......... Could you not have your vet send a legal document stating this dog has all of the up to date shots? OR have someone from the vets and another person to come with you to be witnesses, if you do decide to go ? This is why I hiss at people to stay away from my dogs. I know it sounds bad, but this is why I am scared, my vet told me some people that just feel if the dog looks at them the wrong way, they will try to sue for money! Could you please keep us up to date. Once again truly sorry that you are going through this.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

What a nightmare  . I'm so sorry that you and Ben are having to go through this. There is no way I'd go to their house - wouldn't happen. I wonder if they are setting you up somehow? If Ben shows aggression towards that bratty child there and if it's caught on tape....well the "what ifs" could go on and on. I think I'd call a lawyer for backup before I'd proceed one step further. Big hugs to you guys.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! so sorry this happened, what a total pain. They have already reported you, have caused you to get shots, and the skin has been determined to not be broken, so how on earth can they also expect you to go and see them, which will stress you all, and make Ben look unstable, as you will be stressed and he will pick up on it. I would get a vet cert. as others have said and keep well away. 

Due to other people, that is why Penny is reactionary now, she certainly lets them know to stay away, barks like crazy if they look they they are interested in her because when she was little, she was so tiny that people would literally grab for her to rub her head or whatever, taking both of us totally by surprise. It isn't only kids. 

Once in a store with Lola, I warned the saleslady not to touch Lola, said she was in training and she really wouldn't like it. Lola was going through a, leave me alone, phase, getting a bit snappy if people messed with her. Just as I was leaving the store, the sales lady again came up to me carrying Lola and suddenly reached out and ruffled her head as fast as she could, and shouted out, heheh I got ya. I was speechless with anger.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like someone out to get money to me... if she got bit by an unknown dog, wouldn't you think they would have taken her to the doctor and had it checked out, especially if they have a rabies concern.. They also didn't make report or have the jeans checked for dog saliva, so ....
Sounds like a scam to me.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> Sounds like someone out to get money to me...


 Thats exactly what I think. The nerve.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the replies and support. I'll answer you all in a bit. I already gave them a document from the vet with all the information about Ben, his shorts history etc, they call it a Canine Certificate of Health. I cropped it to share the bottom part due to personal info. Even with that they want to see Ben. My husband stayed away from this as I insisted cause he was mad and my whole point was, if Animal Control takes Ben I don't know how to live with myself, he is such a baby. But today my husband is going with me, they live only 5 houses away but after reading your opinions I am going to drive and they can look at Benjamin sitting on his car seat.










*Ben send kisses to his SM friends. *


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I wouldn't take him over, just take the vet cert with you. Those people have no veteranary expertise to determine if Ben is healthy or not. I wouldn't put yourself in a situation where you're on their turf.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like someone out to get money to me... if she got bit by an unknown dog, wouldn't you think they would have taken her to the doctor and had it checked out, especially if they have a rabies concern.. They also didn't make report or have the jeans checked for dog saliva, so ....
Sounds like a scam to me.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> I wouldn't take him over, just take the vet cert with you. Those people have no veteranary expertise to determine if Ben is healthy or not. I wouldn't put yourself in a situation where you're on their turf.



They have the certificate in hands since last Thursday, after handing it to them, they started the talk about Animal Control has called and we told them upon receiving the dogs documentation AND seeing the dog after 10 days to see if the dog is not dead, they will not press charges. 

I'm in a corner between what's right and what is the best to do to protect my dog against them. My next door neighbor came over and she supports me even saying they will come over right away in case of AC is called or if they sue us.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am very shaken up for you. This is so not fair!!! I wish there was something that we could all do for you to help. Those people are just opportunist. Ask for proof from them that the girl did indeed go to the doctors office and reported this. (just a thought)


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I cannot believe what happened to you and Ben. Are these people kidding? The grandmother was there, did she see Ben bite the girl? To put up flyers is beyond ridiculous. Some people just enjoy stirring up trouble.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

donnad said:


> I cannot believe what happened to you and Ben. Are these people kidding? The grandmother was there, did she see Ben bite the girl? To put up flyers is beyond ridiculous. Some people just enjoy stirring up trouble.



Nope she did not see it. I asked it repeatedly and she says she made a mistake to look away checking for cars before cross the street. We are on a cul-de-sac on a very nice and quiet neighborhood. There are no cars driving by! I often walk 45 min and get to see 1-2 people or the gardeners which know Ben by now as he must visit with them. 

They seem to be over protective grand parents with only one grand kid. I come from a different culture and this is all a circus to me.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Beatriz, you should make a flyer with the kids pic on it and say:

BEWARE!!!
[insert pic of child]
This child will harass your dog by barking
aggressively at it.
She will them claim to have a bite.
WARNING DANGEROUS CHILD!!!


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

I've been away for a while, and this is the first thread I have read. I am so angry for you! I hate you are going through this, and I totally understand being afraid that standing your ground in what you feel is fair could cause undue/unfair issue for Ben. I completely believe this is a sham on the part of these people--drama/trying to get something from you if possible, but who can take a chance with their precious dog? I agree with everyone else though--I would tell them I don't feel comfortable putting my dog back into a situation to be near them without a neutral party. Ask them to meet you at your vet to observe him. I would not take him on their property. If they are so worried they want to put their eyes on him, they can make a trip to your vet! Or as someone else said--the park and video the meeting. The truth is it's your word against the child's as to whether the bite actually happened and they have the burden of proof, but who wants to take a chance of losing with their dog? Again, so sorry and I'll be glad when this is behind you.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

OMG! What a horrible experience. I hate people like that and I hate when parents/caregivers don't watch or mind their kids. This is ridiculous. She's a kid, they get bruises all the time. I really, really hope they don't milk this for more...good luck!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Dominic said:


> Nope she did not see it. I asked it repeatedly and she says she made a mistake to look away checking for cars before cross the street. We are on a cul-de-sac on a very nice and quiet neighborhood. There are no cars driving by! I often walk 45 min and get to see 1-2 people or the gardeners which know Ben by now as he must visit with them.
> 
> They seem to be over protective grand parents with only one grand kid. I come from a different culture and this is all a circus to me.


 
Over protective, my butt. If they were over protective they would teach the child not to mess with strange dogs. I just don't trust them. And franky, I'm really ticked off about. This is beyond stupid. The first thing I taught my daughter and she taught my grands, is DO NOT mess with strange dogs. They ask the owner if they can pet. If the owner saids no they walk away. I am so sick of people not taking responsibility
for things like this. Just had to vent. If there is anything we can do let us know.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh, Beatriz -- what a nightmare. I had something similar happen with one of my Lhasas many, many, many years ago and I know the stress and anger that you are feeling. I have so many nasty feelings about this -- and none of the bad feelings are about you are about Ben, but about the grandparents and the fact that children go unsupervised so much and are not made to mind adults.

I agree that I would not take Ben to their house, but would get a Health Certificate from the Vet and mail them a copy. If they push, I would ask for the medical records for the child wanting to see proof that she actually had a bite and/or that she is having continuing problems from said bite. This sounds almost like they're looking to file a lawsuit just to see what they can get.

And poor Ben, he didn't do anything wrong. 

I would love for someone, one day, to try to pull something like this with Secret so I could laugh in their face as Secret doesn't have even one tooth left in her mouth.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Oh, Beatriz -- what a nightmare. I had something similar happen with one of my Lhasas many, many, many years ago and I know the stress and anger that you are feeling. I have so many nasty feelings about this -- and none of the bad feelings are about you are about Ben, but about the grandparents and the fact that children go unsupervised so much and are not made to mind adults.
> 
> I agree that I would not take Ben to their house, but would get a Health Certificate from the Vet and mail them a copy. If they push, I would ask for the medical records for the child wanting to see proof that she actually had a bite and/or that she is having continuing problems from said bite. This sounds almost like they're looking to file a lawsuit just to see what they can get.
> 
> ...


Thank you Lynn, I appreciate all the comments from our SM friends and I know you all understand how frustrate this is. I gave them Ben's health certificate already as well showed them his rabies tag last Thursday after getting a vet appointment for Ben. They need to see if _"the dog is still alive after 10 days"_ is out of control. 

I will get Ben in the car and they will see him from a distance, my husband is going with me and I don't think they will man up after having my husband there.

After all this circus if they want to sue us, well go ahead. My dogs are up to date on their shots, they are registred in the County and the neighbor grand daughter never had a fang or blood to prove the bite. What else can they do?

Edit to add, your comment about Secret is too funny. Give her some love from me.


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

I am in favor of Pam's idea of putting up warning posters of the kid! Hah.

I'm still so angry on your behalf! First, I do think that you are doing the right thing in trying to get this situation put behind you (and Ben and your husband) as quickly as possible. You seem to have a level head about everything that's taken place, despite the unreasonable demands put upon you. But secondly, just because the grandfather says that no further action will be taken if he sees that Ben is "still alive" in 10 days, that doesn't mean he has to or will abide by that illusory promise. An additional concern of mine is whether he will claim or want proof or something that Ben is the same dog from the walk last week. If you're going to show him that Ben is alive and well, you should also demand to see that kid's "wound" and the jeans she wore that day. If the kid realizes how serious this became, maybe she'll fess up that she's been lying the whole time.

All in all, even if your husband is angry, I do think you need to bring him with you, but not Dom or Elena, or even traces of Dom or Elena (like their additional car seats or anything else that would indicate you have other dogs besides Ben).


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Beatriz, you should make a flyer with the kids pic on it and say:
> 
> BEWARE!!!
> [insert pic of child]
> ...


I SO wish I could. 

Later on that day I realized I have bumped into this kid before. In the beginning of Summer she was outside with her parents while I had the dogs on the stroller coming from the park. She approached us saying how mean I was to tie their hair up and also they are dogs they must walk. 

I couldn't believe how come a kid talks like that with an adult and a stranger having her parents proud face looking at you. I took my time to explained to her about the hair and why they were on stroller, well now I see I wasted my time. Such a brat.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

A brat indeed!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

mylittleleo said:


> I am in favor of Pam's idea of putting up warning posters of the kid! Hah.
> 
> I'm still so angry on your behalf! First, I do think that you are doing the right thing in trying to get this situation put behind you (and Ben and your husband) as quickly as possible. You seem to have a level head about everything that's taken place, despite the unreasonable demands put upon you. But secondly, just because the grandfather says that no further action will be taken if he sees that Ben is "still alive" in 10 days, that doesn't mean he has to or will abide by that illusory promise. An additional concern of mine is whether he will claim or want proof or something that Ben is the same dog from the walk last week. If you're going to show him that Ben is alive and well, you should also demand to see that kid's "wound" and the jeans she wore that day. If the kid realizes how serious this became, maybe she'll fess up that she's been lying the whole time.
> 
> All in all, even if your husband is angry, I do think you need to bring him with you, but not Dom or Elena, or even traces of Dom or Elena (like their additional car seats or anything else that would indicate you have other dogs besides Ben).


Thank you so much for the support, I need it and I agree with everything you guys think about them. My next door neighbor suggested me to record today's conversation which I think it is a good idea. They all know I have 3 dogs cause they can see my house from his and I walk on his block every day, on the opposite side of the street. If they want proof of the other dogs I do have them all registered, vaccinated and so. They can't ask anything from us that we don't have it and that gives me peace of mind. I made sure to tell him many times that I am being a responsible dog owner and even though I did not see any proof from their side I will not accuse a child of lying.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Beatriz, I am SO sorry for all of this foolishness...but as the wife of a retired police officer, please DO NOT go to their house, not even in your car with the doors closed. 

The suggestion of meeting at your vet is a good one...or ask for a police escort. These people are NOT to be trusted, as you have already learned and can and will make up more lies. Friends, family, and neighbors are not good witnesses, as they could be accused of lying for you.

If this continues, you should file a harassment complaint against them with a restraining order. This absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Dominic said:


> I SO wish I could.
> 
> Later on that day I realized I have bumped into this kid before. In the beginning of Summer she was outside with her parents while I had the dogs on the stroller coming from the park. She approached us saying how mean I was to tie their hair up and also they are dogs they must walk.
> 
> I couldn't believe how come a kid talks like that with an adult and a stranger having her parents proud face looking at you. I took my time to explained to her about the hair and why they were on stroller, well now I see I wasted my time. Such a brat.



Holy cow, what a snotty little brat. These parents need to teach this child to show respect and manners to other people before it's too late and she is beyond help.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> What a nightmare  . I'm so sorry that you and Ben are having to go through this. There is no way I'd go to their house - wouldn't happen. I wonder if they are setting you up somehow? If Ben shows aggression towards that bratty child there and if it's caught on tape....well the "what ifs" could go on and on. I think I'd call a lawyer for backup before I'd proceed one step further. Big hugs to you guys.


I thought about it and when I handed them Ben's Health Certificate I told them to please make sure their GD will never approach me or my dogs again otherwise I would have to call security to protect myself and my dogs as I don't want to ever go through this again. You should've seen their faces. 

The good news is, they then said the kid doesn't live here and comes over on holidays only! If the kid was there I would never let her see Ben, **** no.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

lydiatug said:


> Beatriz, I am SO sorry for all of this foolishness...but as the wife of a retired police officer, please DO NOT go to their house, not even in your car with the doors closed.
> 
> The suggestion of meeting at your vet is a good one...or ask for a police escort. These people are NOT to be trusted, as you have already learned and can and will make up more lies. Friends, family, and neighbors are not good witnesses, as they could be accused of lying for you.
> 
> If this continues, you should file a harassment complaint against them with a restraining order. This absolutely ridiculous.


Thank you Lydia. Maybe I should just send my husband there to tell them Ben is doing great and see how that goes. Patrick's brother is a retired sheriff and my nephew is a sheriff too olice:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I would not engage these people without representation, period! If he goes to the door, have him take someone to video...on that video it should be stated with their permission you will video the interaction, state names and date while recording and also their approval...also state on the video that if they do not consent the interaction is over and you will file a police report. This is harassment pure and simple. Please don't be sucked in, this could get ugly fast.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Can you take a video of Ben happy and standing and sitting next to a newspaper from that day or a sign with it on. Sounds crazy like a tv or hostage scene but if you ask me, these people may have some agenda. Your husband can show them the video of your dog alive and proof of the date!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

*Alright, it is ALL OVER.*

I did what I told him I was going to do. Me and my husband brought Ben out for his morning walk and stopped by on our way home, while my husband went to the door I stood by the front of the house with Ben walking back and forth as nothing is happening. 

The wife wasn't there and the guy was really nice, he said thank you so much for stopping by, thank you. It is all over and lets leave this behind us. I appreciate how you handled it, the dog looks so cute and happy. Thank you once again.

The raccoons got a little revenge on them for us, they screwed up their whole front yard and it looks like a rototiller has dug up his beautiful lawn. 

Now we can breath!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh thank goodness! I'm so glad it is over. I really hope you never run in to that bratty, liar child again!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Phew, glad it's all over!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So glad it's over and that things are OK. Karma (in this case racoons) will get you every time. :thumbsup:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear it's over!  I was going to suggest using Skype to prove he was still alive, but I'm glad to hear it has worked out. :grouphug:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Glad it is over. I was really worried.


----------



## panancy (Dec 4, 2012)

mss said:


> If I were you, I would not take my dog over to the grandparents' house. If they want to know if your dog is heathy in 10 days, then send them a certificate from your vet at that point. I would not trust them around my dog. At best, these people are uninformed pain in the a**. At worst, they may be trying to set you up.
> 
> Years ago a little girl claimed my Maltese had bit her through her jeans and heavy socks and showed her mother and me a little mark that could have been a "dent" or maybe a freckle. I treated the little girl as if she were telling the truth and as her mother said she was not up to date on her tetanus shot, I insisted on taking them to the walk-in health clinic at my expense. I filled out the dog-bite paperwork (drs. are required to report dog bites here). The staff said they didn't think the skin was broken and the tetanus shot would hurt her more than the bite and recommended not doing it. And I'm pretty sure the doctors did not report the "bite".
> 
> ...


 
Beatriz, I agree with mss's post. Make the grandparents go to your vet. What could they "visually get" from you and Ben being in their home. I don't think that is anywhere either of you should be. Good luck to you and your family!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Holy Cow.


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

So glad it's over, but wish for your sake it had never happened. I like the idea of the flyer about the granddaughter! LOL I am also in shock over the rude comment by the granddaughter. Sounds like those people have their hands full.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

What a relief Beatriz...now you can relax again. So sorry you had to go thru all the stress!


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you for sharing B and Thank God it's over!!! I know how stressful this must have been for u! And I have to admit you were being a very responsible pet owner by going to the vet and giving the other party what they asked from you especially when Animal control are involved. But I know you would rather give them a piece of your mind instead. You handle the whole situation beautifully!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I definitely would not go to that house with your dog. I wouldn't go to any strangers house and definitely not under these circumstances. It would be you against them, no witnesses etc. if I met them at all, I'd tell them to meet at the vets office or call your vet and somehow have the vet verify he's ok. if your vet is agreeable.

it's a horrible situation, but next time I'd stand up and hold the dog, if the dog was growling etc, just move on and say I'd better move on, he's a little fearful of strangers.


edit...didn't realize this was all over with, but this was my take on it.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I tried to handle this without getting into the fear state of mind. I had Benjamin's best interest at heart and treated my neighbor with respect even though I was pissed. We live on a very nice neighborhood, nothing shady happens, no drama, nothing to complain. I had set my mind to do what I told him I was going to and I always keep my word. I feel like he's satisfied and was respectful towards us today.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Poor Beatriz and Ben.....you take a sweet dog for a walk and try to warn the parent and child and then this happens. Its such a shame and I blame the parent and child who would not leave Ben alone. However, you acted very nicely and I praise you for it!!

But....tell Ben I will print up some flyers about a bratty child and her permissive parents/grandparents and post those in the neighborhood if necessary. We have your back Ben!! Take Elena next time and tell them she is tougher than Ben!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> So glad it's over and that things are OK. Karma (in this case racoons) will get you every time. :thumbsup:



:thumbsup: so glad it's over


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

puppydoll said:


> Poor Beatriz and Ben.....you take a sweet dog for a walk and try to warn the parent and child and then this happens. Its such a shame and I blame the parent and child who would not leave Ben alone. However, you acted very nicely and I praise you for it!!
> 
> But....tell Ben I will print up some flyers about a bratty child and her permissive parents/grandparents and post those in the neighborhood if necessary. We have your back Ben!! Take Elena next time and tell them she is tougher than Ben!




:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: love it


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad it all worked out, I hadn't read all the posts when I posted mine.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy it is over for you  nobody else was there to gauge the Grandparents motivations, but you. Sounds like you did a great job of this, and avoided any more unpleasantness.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Beatriz, make their granddaughter take a lie detector test!!!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow what a nightmare so glad it's over!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> Beatriz, you should make a flyer with the kids pic on it and say:
> 
> BEWARE!!!
> [insert pic of child]
> ...


Love it!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Glad that's the end of it. That little girl stirred up a lot of stuff. Steer clear of those people😁.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

DO NOT have any further contact with these people. If there is a concern, animal control can contact you and your vet directly. I would not say a word to these people or accommodate them in any way. This is now a legal matter and should go through legal channels only.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray for the raccoons! 

Glad this is over!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I like to say a big thank you for Stacy, Benjamin's breeder for listening to me since day one and guided me through all the options asking me the right questions to make sure I had it all covered so I could keep my mind on what matters the most, my precious Benjamin. That shows when you chose a great reputable breeder you can't go wrong.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm so glad it's over - what a nightmare! I have to agree - hooray for the raccoons! What goes around, comes around, Karma is a beyotch! Hope a few of them got in their attic while the others were working on the yard!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Ben wishes everybody a great night and sweet dreams. Thank you for being here for us.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

WOW --- I am just seeing this thread and my JAW hit the ground and then I got so worried.

Thank goodness this crazy ordeal is all over. Good for you to share this as we can all learn from this horrible experience.

Nice seeing Ben restfully sleeping after all this craziness.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Beatriz, I missed all of your debacle---but one thing I didn't miss is how you handled this entire situation with such class! Kudos to you for remaining calm and applying some skillful ingenuity into what was clearly an unfair situation. 
It isn't always (maybe never) easy to continue to do the right thing when you are/& feel violated. It is what I call "redemptive confrontation" and is practiced by very few. You truly deserve to be commended & I applaud you. I look forward to meeting you personally one day & I am already adding you to the list of ladies that I truly admire! I am so happy things turned out so well & now that I am in the US I will try to remember not to let people so close to my two---have not given much thought to this before. Thank you.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Awe, I just want to smooch Ben's adorable little face! Hugs Beatriz, so glad you & hubby can rest now too


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Beatriz what a nightmare! I'm glad it's over and he was decent about it. Now be honest, did you summon and hypnotize the raccoons, lol? Talk about just rewards.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

It is so difficult. There are so many decisions to be made at every moment. Clearly a dog that well cared for is not going to be diseased. The law allows tittering, but if the dog is found to bite someone in most states the dog is treated as if it were vaccinated, Even with his health issues, I did decide to have him vaccinated.

Maltese are cute and people want to play with them. I do not allow anyone to touch Lucky, except those invited into my house.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Beatriz, I missed all of your debacle---but one thing I didn't miss is how you handled this entire situation with such class! Kudos to you for remaining calm and applying some skillful ingenuity into what was clearly an unfair situation.
> It isn't always (maybe never) easy to continue to do the right thing when you are/& feel violated. It is what I call "redemptive confrontation" and is practiced by very few. You truly deserve to be commended & I applaud you. I look forward to meeting you personally one day & I am already adding you to the list of ladies that I truly admire! I am so happy things turned out so well & now that I am in the US I will try to remember not to let people so close to my two---have not given much thought to this before. Thank you.


Sandi, 
You have touched my heart with your kind words. I really hope we get to meet in person.



lydiatug said:


> Awe, I just want to smooch Ben's adorable little face! Hugs Beatriz, so glad you & hubby can rest now too


Lydia, Ben is ready for some love! Thank you for your support :*



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Beatriz what a nightmare! I'm glad it's over and he was decent about it. Now be honest, did you summon and hypnotize the raccoons, lol? Talk about just rewards.


Linda, the raccoons did a great job! I shouldn't but I felt so happy seeing that mess 



wkomorow said:


> It is so difficult. There are so many decisions to be made at every moment. Clearly a dog that well cared for is not going to be diseased. The law allows tittering, but if the dog is found to bite someone in most states the dog is treated as if it were vaccinated, Even with his health issues, I did decide to have him vaccinated.
> 
> Maltese are cute and people want to play with them. I do not allow anyone to touch Lucky, except those invited into my house.


I agree Walter, it is easy to look back and have many other options on what to do. I am a friendly person even though I am shy at times and prefer not talking with strangers but most of the time the dogs are a magnet, people come to see them right away. Their safety must come first even if we have to set limits and make some strangers upset. And YES, keep rabies up to date, we never know!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so glad ti's over and sorry you went through such stress.
Lets hear it for the "Karma *****"!


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow. Glad to hear Ben is in the clear!!! I also want to say kudos to you for being so level headed and professional in handling the whole ordeal. I have a fuse that's about this long ___ and I probably would have kicked the little girl when she started barking at my dog after me saying not too. It's one thing for kids to be kids because they get excited when they see a little fluff (I keep an eye out when walking Henry because there are a ton of kids in our neighborhood) but it's a whole other deal when you directly say not to do something and they do it.


----------

